# Hissing and ammonia smell



## epaul (Aug 29, 2019)

Just bought a 2011 Thor four winds chateau 21c. We took it to a campground close to home, plugged it up and connected water and went home to get the boat maybe hour and a half got back to the camper and a hissing sound was coming from behind the frig. I was on the phone trying to find out what it was and started smelling ammonia then sizzling sound came from top vent of the frig and smoke come out the vent I unplugged the electricity. What has happened.


----------



## andrew_g (Sep 18, 2019)

Wow that's a scary situation that could have been tragic. I'm glad everyone is safe. 
Probably the fridge - I know what that smell is like from the last time we dealt with a fridge problem and had the cooling unit replaced, it's been okay since then. Have you tried to contact the vendor?


----------



## epaul (Sep 23, 2019)

Took the camper to Camping World replaced frig and roof resealed, the cooling fluid sprayed on the wires that go to the ac unit that’s why the sizzling sound and breaker would trip. Any how spent $4200.00 on that and other maintenance stuff. We have went camping sense and love it.


----------

